# NEW CUBES (I think) Dayan GuHong and Mu Fang 3x3x3



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hey everyone,
I didn't go on the HKnowstore website store for a while so I decided to check it out. I found that there were two new cubes I never heard about... I'm not sure but this may be old news. You may already know about this. Check this out:

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=61c42009-3b20-499b-aa11-afd6ff6fc035

http://www.hknowstore.com/item.aspx?corpname=nowstore&itemid=3b67fbad-3de2-4d1a-a64d-958f6b19622a



Also, if you go here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S903L1YRGfw&playnext_from=TL&videos=eLelWnSwaas&feature=sub

Watch the video. I think that the 3x3x3 white cube is either the Dayan GuHong or the Mu Fang.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 22, 2010)

sorry, already known


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

Meh, I still think they're pretty cool


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 22, 2010)

This and this. Search Function


----------



## splinteh (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, do you have them? If so, what do you think of them? I ordered a few


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jun 22, 2010)

hmm, on the bag of the white cube it says 孤鷄，so i guess it's the Chicken verson of the GuHong...


lol kidding. 
it does say 孤*鴻* on the bag, and looking at the edge pieces it makes me even more certain about it.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 22, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> sorry, already known



I didn't.


----------



## TemurAmir (Jun 22, 2010)

Here is a review by iSpinz. Hope that helps, I don't think the MuFang is that good. I do not own these cubes, my opinion is based on what I've read.


----------

